# Soar Throat



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello all! I have had a soar throat for nearly 3 weeks now. For about 10 days it was so bad it was agonizing to swollow or eat. I can now eat but it still hurts and it is getting worse again.

I have been to the doctors twice.... First time I was told to gargle disolvable aspirin. 1 week later no improvement. I went back and was told there was no pus so nothing could be done and to take this local anasthetic spray to ease the pain a bit... This did not really work..

A friend at work told me to gargle salt water, my throat started to get better... But then the salt water seemed to stop helping.

I am sick to death of this and it is queit depressing.

Has any one any other tips?

Thanks


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

don't gargle TCP its fookin rank... i'd go back to your doc and get him to check for tonsillitis (unless you've had them out already).


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

shorty said:


> don't gargle TCP its fookin rank... i'd go back to your doc and get him to check for tonsillitis (unless you've had them out already).


Thanks Shorty, I must admit that is a key bit of information I forgot to mention. I had my tonsills out. It hurts so much even just to swollow bloody spit


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

you can probably guess what im going to say, so i shall leave it at that


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jw007 said:


> you can probably guess what im going to say, so i shall leave it at that


pmsl


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> Hello all! I have had a soar throat for nearly 3 weeks now.
> 
> it was agonizing to swollow
> 
> ...


I can't quite beleive you actually typed that mate - that's disgusting.

And I thought you were a big, butch MMA fighter??? :confused1:

xxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LMFAO


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I can't quite beleive you actually typed that mate - that's disgusting.
> 
> And I thought you were a big, butch MMA fighter??? :confused1:
> 
> xxx


PMSL! I actually lol'ed and people are looking at me like I am crazy 

xxxx love you babe


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> PMSL! I actually lol'ed and people are looking at me like I am crazy
> 
> xxxx love you babe


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like you have a Viral throat infection, unfortuanlly theres not alot you can do.

If you had a bacteria infection you would of been on antibiotics which would easily take care of the infections.

*Best thing to do*

gargle with dissolvable paracetamol 3 times a day

Drink lots of water

Steam your throat 2 times a day

Don't speak so much 

Also you can get throat numbing sprays or sweets from your chemist,

Always check label for paracetamol, you don't wanna O.D : )

Took me about month and a bit to get over mine 

But then it kept coming back!!!

IT TAKES TIME


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

Another factor is that tonsils are never totally removed. If taken out in childhood they grow again. I know, I've had tonsititis several times as an adult despite having them removed when I was 7.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

colt24 said:


> Sounds like you have a Viral throat infection, unfortuanlly theres not alot you can do.
> 
> If you had a bacteria infection you would of been on antibiotics which would easily take care of the infections.
> 
> ...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I have been to the doctors twice.... First time I was told to gargle disolvable aspirin. 1 week later no improvement. I went back and was told there was no pus so nothing could be done and to take this local anasthetic spray to ease the pain a bit... This did not really work..


 :w00t:That just sounds so wrong :w00t: 



chrisj22 said:


> I can't quite beleive you actually typed that mate - that's disgusting.
> 
> And I thought you were a big, butch MMA fighter??? :confused1:
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

LMAO!!!!! 

You're worse than me!!! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris, great minds think alike - I was going to tell him to have a bj and make sure he swallows this time


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Juice a couple of fresh lemons and drink the juice, it ups your immune system, alkalizes your body and acid burns the feck out of anything living on the back of your throat! Try that each morning


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have had 2 upper tract viral infections (think they are the right terms) in the last 2 years and the only thing that gets rid if it antibiotics. I was in bits couldn't swollow, tried manning it out and allsorts of medicine. Antibiotics clears it up in a couple of days. I am just getting over it now.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

keep the gay **** to your selfs guys, this isnt a mincer fourm.

like stated above, lemon juice is good


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Orange juice...IMO


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeti - sounds serious mate, I caught a virus in Jan this year only in the last few weeks have I been feeling 100%. I got post viral fatigue syndrome possibly because I tried to push thru it. I have not been training for the best part of 5 months as a result. I would lay off everything for 2 weeks get some 1g disolvable vit c tabs take three per day with meals and rest. May be worth google'ing common viral infections and match your symptoms. All the best mate


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

get a new doctor he sounds **** mate or give the current one a kick up the ass!

Hope you get better soon

jonesy


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Carlos901 said:


> keep the gay **** to your selfs guys, this isnt a mincer fourm.


Sorry mate.

I didn't realise just because it's a bodybuilding forum everyone had to act really macho & brag about being a big, strong boy and how tough they are.

Sorry if I offended you.

Lot's of love,

Your Princess xxxxxx


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Sorry mate.
> 
> I didn't realise just because it's a bodybuilding forum everyone had to act really macho & brag about being a big, strong boy and how tough they are.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: effin funny


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a terrible throat a few months ago for about a week. Got so bad I bought a subway and couldn't eat it!!!

I gargelled salt water / took pain killers / drank lots of water and rested


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

well i could argue that it isnt a ****** forum, it clearly states at the top of this page "bodybuilding comunity" not a gay comunity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to get personal yeti  have you visited a womans nether regions, it may be thrush :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Carlos901 said:


> well i could argue that it isnt a ****** forum, it clearly states at the top of this page "bodybuilding comunity" not a gay comunity.


Oh dear god it's a couple of mates having an in-joke. Lighten up. And I take offence at your use of "******".


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

made me chuckle


----------

